# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  نصب Qt در لینوکس

## alamate_aoal

سلام
نسخه لینوکسی کیوت را از اینجا دانلود کردم
حالا چجوری باید اونو توی لینوکسم نصب کنم؟

من از لینوکس ubuntu 10.04 استفاده میکنم

----------


## r00tkit

سلام 

چرا از Synaptic استفاده نکردی ؟

در  کل تو همون لینک بالا گفته که :

اول
chmod u+x qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.05.1.bin

بعد
./qt-sdk-linux-x86-opensource-2010.05.1.bin

----------


## alamate_aoal

با عرض تشکر از شما دوست عزیز , خوشبختانه با راهنمایی خوبتون موفق به نصبش شدم اما موقع کامپایل  , پیغام:
make:g++:Command not found
رو میده , ظاهرا نیاز به نصب برنامه ی ++g دارم
البته نسخه ی ویندوزی کیوت , ++g و یه مشت برنامه دیگر را خودش نصب میکرد ولی ظاهرا نسخه لینوکسی اینطور نیست
این برنامه ++g رو چطور میتونم دانلود و نصبش کنم؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

g++ کامپایلری برای C++‎ و از اعضای gcc است. برای نصب آن در سیستم های مبتنی بر دبیان(مانند اوبونتو) دستور زیر را در مقام root صادر کنید

apt-get install g++

----------


## alamate_aoal

در لینوکسم دسترسی به اینترنت ندارم
راه دیگه ای به جز نصب از طریق اینترنت هست؟

----------


## حامد مصافی

با توجه به نسخه اوبونتو از لینک زیر گزینه دانلود مناسب را انتخاب کنید
http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?la...ywords=g%2B%2B

----------


## satmosc

دوستان عزیز 
 برای استفاده از Qt  در ubuntu  کافیست که نسخه Qt SDK 1.1  (تا کنون منتشر شده) استفاده کنید. فقط به آدرس زیر بروید و بهتره که نسخه آفلاین آنرا دانلود کنید که همیشه داشته باشیدش.
http://developer.qt.nokia.com/prereleases
دانلود کنید.  اگر در اجرای آن مشکل داشتید احتمالا بخاطر تنظیمات سطح دسترسی فایل است. در صفحه SSH یا همان Terminal به مسیر فایل بروید  (در ubuntu  دارای FireFox معمولا در آدرس  /home/username/Downloads   قرار دارد)   و سپس دستور   chmod 755   Qt_SDK_Lin32_offline_v1_1_beta_en.run

  بعد از نصب میتونید از روش GIT جدیدترین ویرایش های آنرا بگیرید و از امکانات جدید QML در نسخه Qt 4.7.4 استفاده کنید.  Qt.Gitorious.org

در ubuntu  که از خانواده Debian  است میتوانید هر کمبودی را بسادگی با دستور apt-get install ***** و یا apt-get build-dep نصب کنید.

با توجه به اینکه mingw پیشفرض مفصر است  تقریبا کاری برای انجام دادن نیست.

----------

